# Anthem Releases Three New A/V Receivers



## Todd Anderson

Earlier this month Anthem, maker of a wide range of audio products, officially released three new High-End multichannel A/V Receivers dubbed as “Generation 2” or “Gen 2” of their MRX series. Initially announced at CEDIA 2013 in Denver, the receivers are currently shipping and available now. The three new models are the MRX 310, MRX 510, and MRX 710.








*Cool Power*
The MXR 310 delivers 80 watts per channel (2 channel) and 60 WPC (5 channels driven). The 510 and 710 are both capable of driving 7 channels, featuring 100 WPC and 120 WPC (2 channel) and 75 WPC and 95 WPC (5 channel), respectively. Anthem does not provide specification ratings in product press releases or the user manual for the 510 and 710 when driving 7 channels of audio.

Anthem is touting the GEN 2’s Advanced Load Monitoring system as crucial to “keeping an eye” on output through monitoring voltage and current to keep output transistors within their intended operating zones. A unique heat sink tunnel using a three-speed fan (activated by various thresholds of volume) helps to maintain unit coolness during operation; fan noise (which is tied directly to higher temperature due to louder volumes) shouldn’t be an issue. These two technologies, says Anthem, allow the MRX series amplifiers to perform for long periods of time under volume-intensive situations.

*New Room Correction*
One of the more intriguing new features of the GEN 2 MRX series amplifiers is an enhanced version of Anthem Room Correction (ARC). ARC 1M, as it is called, connects via ethernet and offers high levels of digital signal processing from multiple microphone measurement points. Correction can be applied to seven channels plus the subwoofer, with presets for music, movies, and other applications. The included software package (and microphone) allow for both automated and manual setup procedures along with printable before and after room response graphs.








*Other Features*
All three new models have carry-overs from GEN 1 models, including composite and component video conversion to HDMI, a 1080p24 mode, 3D support, TrueHD and DTS-HD Decoding, multiple Dolby, DTS, and AnthemLogic listening modes, analog video inputs (1 composite, 2 component), digital audio inputs (2 coax, 3 optical), and 5 stereo RCA inputs.

Anthem, however, touts changes to several features that are sure to draw some attention. On the HDMI front, the 510 and 710 both carry a total of seven rear-unit HDMI inputs (including one front-panel input and an HDMI Audio Return channel) and dual HDMI outputs. Anthem says their HDMI switching as been improved to be faster. The GEN 2 units also have 4K upscaling and pass-through. Owners will be able to install software updates via standard USB ports, and will appreciate the ability to set speaker crossover points in adjustable 10Hz increments. Music sourced through optical, coaxial, and analog inputs can be sent to a second zone.

Anthem has cleaned-up the aesthetics of the MXR series receivers with minimalist front panel design features and improved status displays that show larger (and easier to read) information.

Pricing has been kept relatively reasonable, with $400 increments between the three units (MRX 301: $1,199; MRX 510: $1,599; and, MRX 710: $1,999).

_Image Credit: Anthem_


----------



## skeeter99

I saw these and while pricey, look very nice. I've heard only excellent things about ARC and while the receivers use a less powerful version (from what I remember) its still a very good implementation. I've really considered looking at the 710 as my next receiver. Can't wait to hear what people think of them after they start hitting the streets!

Scott


----------



## Mike0206

I agree they are stunning! Would prefer a $2000 AVR though to have 9.2 channels and 11.2 pre outs but it's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## skeeter99

Mike0206 said:


> I agree they are stunning! Would prefer a $2000 AVR though to have 9.2 channels and 11.2 pre outs but it's not a deal breaker for me.


Yeah definitely not a deal breaker for me either seeing as how I've only had 7.2 once  the looks on Anthem products are absolutely drool worthy too which doesn't hurt their appeal unless you want to buy the display one I've just been looking at  haha! 

Scott


----------



## yoda13

Very curious about ARC's new implementation in the new series. The bummer is that they've dropped the extra 2 channel and the pre outs for the 310 from the 300. Looks like I'll be keeping my 300

Still interested to hear about perceived differences between the old and the new MRX's ARC.


----------



## bkeeler10

skeeter99 said:


> I saw these and while pricey, look very nice. I've heard only excellent things about ARC and while the receivers use a less powerful version (from what I remember) its still a very good implementation. I've really considered looking at the 710 as my next receiver. Can't wait to hear what people think of them after they start hitting the streets!
> 
> Scott


It is true that the first generation MRX used a less powerful version of ARC. The new one is supposed to have increased resolution but it is probably still not as powerful as the one in the preamps.

I hope that HTS can get one of these in for review (510 or 710). I plan on using the 510 for my (hopefully) upcoming change in my setup. I'm really looking forward to seeing how ARC sounds in my system.


----------



## skeeter99

bkeeler10 said:


> It is true that the first generation MRX used a less powerful version of ARC. The new one is supposed to have increased resolution but it is probably still not as powerful as the one in the preamps. I hope that HTS can get one of these in for review (510 or 710). I plan on using the 510 for my (hopefully) upcoming change in my setup. I'm really looking forward to seeing how ARC sounds in my system.


I'll volunteer for reviewing  Muahaha!


----------



## bkeeler10

Bah, why didn't I think of that . I think we will need a second opinion when you're done with it


----------



## seanpatrick

Mike0206 said:


> I agree they are stunning! Would prefer a $2000 AVR though to have 9.2 channels and 11.2 pre outs but it's not a *deal breaker* for me.


It is for me. I was looking forward to the new iterations of Anthem's AVR's for quite some time - but couldn't believe it when the specs came out and there was no options for at least 9 channels - even on their top of the line 710. Although many won't ever go to 9 channels, and indeed the benefit of heights or wides are debatable, at that price point there should at least be the option. Adding to that gripe, is that although ARC is great - and I'm sure the new version of ARC is even better, it is to my knowledge still unable to eq dual subs. The X 4000 can support 9 channels and has XT32 with SUBEQ ( dual subs ) for MUCH less money, about 1100 new right now. In addition, it would have been a real coup for Anthem if they could have been the first to implement HDMI 2.0. As the higher specification is right around the corner, and their AVR's only update every few years, I think they should have waited until they could incorporate the newer version. Although I try hard as a Canadian to support my fellow Canadian ( and American for that matter ) manufacturers, I think Anthem dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## Sonnie

There is a possibility we can get one in here for a review, although it would help if we had and older one to compare it to. I am curious about their power capabilities and if they do any better at tested output vs rated output than other brands. Unfortunately we are not quite to a point of testing power output yet.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Are there any Anthem owners out there?

I'd be curious to hear more about ARC... and any experiences with it...


----------



## skeeter99

One of my friends Kris Deering is a long time Anthem owner, I don't know if he's active here though. I'll see if I can get him to chime in. He knows his stuff pretty well 

Scott


----------



## Todd Anderson

skeeter99 said:


> One of my friends Kris Deering is a long time Anthem owner, I don't know if he's active here though. I'll see if I can get him to chime in. He knows his stuff pretty well
> 
> Scott


Thanks, Scott!

Would love to read what Kris has to say...


----------



## dschlic1

Sounds like some hype in there. Most AV receivers handle that kind of power without special monitoring or fans even. Why would you need an Ethernet connection for equalization?


----------



## bkeeler10

No hype I don't think. ARC requires a connection to a computer. The first generation receivers used a serial port to make that connection which was a pain because many modern computers don't have that port. Many would use a serial-to-USB adapter instead, which was often buggy. Rather than use that or a USB connection (which is length limited), the connection for this generation is made via Ethernet instead. Good thing Imo


----------



## skeeter99

bkeeler10 said:


> No hype I don't think. ARC requires a connection to a computer. The first generation receivers used a serial port to make that connection which was a pain because many modern computers don't have that port. Many would use a serial-to-USB adapter instead, which was often buggy. Rather than use that or a USB connection (which is length limited), the connection for this generation is made via Ethernet instead. Good thing Imo


Correct and I was just reading the manual and it still runs through a PC. Its a very powerful room correction application from what I understand.


----------



## Sonnie

As far as the monitoring and fans... I believe Onkyo is now putting fans in their upper level models. 

I as I understand it... and I am certainly no EE, so I could be a little off, but Anthem's monitoring technique may be very good if it can keep the amp from constantly engaging its protection circuitry and eliminate voltage clipping when being consistently played at louder volumes. Most of us don't really realize it when the protection circuity in receivers and amps turn the power to the output transistors off and on to protect them, but it can cause a harsh sound. Of course all of this is more dependent on the efficiency of the speakers too... with more efficient speakers, it won't be a big deal, but with moderate to low efficiency speakers that have a lower impedance, it can make a difference. If other receivers are not able to monitor this and do not have a means to help prevent it, they will not sound as good at consistently higher volumes with _some_ speakers.


----------



## asere

Anthem in my opinion are elegant receivers. I would like to one day own one! The ARC seems promising and fun to utilize.


----------



## Todd Anderson

skeeter99 said:


> Correct and I was just reading the manual and it still runs through a PC. Its a very powerful room correction application from what I understand.


Funny... when room correction software is discussed, you are likely to hear Audyssey, MCACC, and YAPO mentioned first and foremost. ARC isn't one that necessary gets a lot of talk. In fact XT32 is the one everyone lauds because of its bass management capabilities... but Anthem says ARC has bass management. If anyone has come across a review, I'd love to read it.


----------



## Sonnie

Here ya go... Anthem Room Correction (ARC) System - Part 1


----------



## Mike0206

Sonnie said:


> Here ya go... Anthem Room Correction (ARC) System - Part 1


 sounds to me like audyssey pro practically. Very cool system!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Sonnie said:


> Here ya go... Anthem Room Correction (ARC) System - Part 1


Thanks, I'll look forward to reading this!


----------



## Sonnie

I think it just took me about two hours to read it... and my mind is exploding. 

That is one very nice system, but if I am reading it correctly, the AVR ARC is not near the resolution of the D2 or AVM ARC. He was testing the D2, but in the end he mentioned you could get it for less than $1,200 in an AVR. Maybe I missed something (too much to read and low comprehension from too many years of frying my brain), but I don't think you can get what he tested for less than $1,200.


----------



## bkeeler10

My understanding is that, if your system can be fully corrected by the EQ power of the MRX (receiver), then your solution will be every bit as good as if you had used the Statement preamp version. If, however, your setup has loss of difficult problems the MRX may not have enough EQ filter power to fully correct them all.

In fact the first generation MRX used the exact same software as the preamps. And you could take measurements using an MRX and saved them to the computer, then connect that computer to a preamp, load and recalculate and the solution that the preamp processor could handle would than be used for the preamp. In other words, the software simply stored the measurements taken, determined the processing capabilities of the Anthem piece connected, and sent the appropriate EQ solution to it.

I believe that is not the case for the new, 2nd generation MRX. They have their own software now, but the processing power provided for the EQ system has roughly doubled, bringing it considerably closer to that of the 10,000 D2V Statement preamp. So that's a nice upgrade.


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks for the clarification Bryan... it sounds like a very nice correction system.

I wonder what the AVR results would look like in a head to head with XT32 with Audyssey Pro 3.6. This might actually be a reality if I can figure out the time to do it.


----------



## bkeeler10

That would be very interesting indeed, although a fairer fight (from a cost perspective at least) would be an XT32 receiver by itself with no Pro license. I approve of your experimentation


----------



## phreak

With Anthem being Paradigm's sister, I wonder if ARC handles bass in a manner similar to PBK. The PBK system greatly impressed me on my (former) dual Sub 12's


----------



## phreak

I got ahead of myself on that one. Page 1 of the link above says that ARC is using the same bass management as PBK. After using MultEQ32 and PBK, I don't hear much difference in the results.MNultEQ32 is a little simpler than PBK because the one step handles all frequencies, but I assume ARC catches up to Audyssey in that regard. PBK did give great info with graphs, allowing a greater understanding of what the system is doing. In that regard, Audyssey just expects us to trust them.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Nice looking units. And its great to see new models from Anthem. I do wish that they had 9.2 or 11.2 support, as was mentioned. And I agree with Sean that it would have been smart to jump ahead with HDMI 2.0, because it is almost never the "little guys" who come out with features first. Realistically, that probably would have set them back a few months (or more?) in development anyway, I assume. 

Regardless, I'd like to see how the latest version of ARC stacks up against Audyssey, and how these receivers perform. I was thinking of reasons that consumers would choose one of them over say an Onkyo or Denon that likely has more bells and whistles for less money, but I think they have been pretty respectable for build and sound quality, and would love to hear some impressions.


----------



## flamingeye

nice looking receivers I wounder if there is a new pre/pro coming out and what that would cost , I prefer pre/pro personally, but still I would like to check out there room correction and see if there would be a bigger improvement over what Audyssey does for my room .


----------



## Owen Bartley

Yeah, if they brought in all the mentioned features for the new Statement at least, that would make sense. If I remember, when the first one came out it was pretty loaded.


----------



## Saturn94

I'd love to see Anthem come out with more affordable Pre/pros, perhaps something like what the receivers' offer without the built in amps.

Given that no one really does this, I'm not expecting to get my wish. 

BTW, I'm still using my AVM20 I bought new many years ago.

Hey Anthem, how about a stand alone ARC system that can be used by those of us who are happy with our current pre/pros and amps.


----------

